# DynaGlo 46 Propane Smoker Purchase



## scooby (Dec 27, 2012)

I was the lucky receiver of some Lowes gift cards for Christmas so I figured that I would get me a propane smoker so I can join the ranks of my friends on this forum and start smoking. Ended up ordering the DynaGlo 46  forty six inch propane smoker. Anyone have any experience with these? Will I need to mod the door seal? What about the thermometer? I plan on switching it out first thing because of all of the bad press on the bi metal one that comes with all smokers.  Where can I get a good replacement for it ? I plan on using the smoker mainly for jerky and the occasional rack of ribs or brisket.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2012)

Scooby, morning and welcome to the forum... Before you chuck the therm, check it in boiling water and ice bath.... If you find it is high and/or low, make notes and use it....  If it says 180 in boiling water, and you want to cook at 225, run the smoker at 193 on the bi-metal therm...

If the door seal leaks, seal it up...  Looks like there is a vent on top....   be sure to smoke with it open...   Dave


----------

